# words to embroider on quilt



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I am making a quilt for Rose2005 for a barter next month. I want it to be really, really nice for her. I decided on a pattern with 4 large houses in the center of the quilt. Each house includes a symbol for the seasons. But I thought I would change it up a bit and use embroidered words instead of the seasonal appliques. There would only be room for 1 or 2 words to fit. Below and curving to each side of the houses is a vine. The words would go on a shape centered on the bottom of the vine an then appliqued on the quilt. 

So..what shape should I use and what words do you think would be best? Or do you think the seasonal appliques are okay? 

Faith, Hope, Charity, and ??? A chevron? A star? A heart? an animal?

Or, I could embroidery above and below the houses "Home is where the Heart is" or "Love at home" and leave off the vines. Any phrases you think are especially good? I need four words/phrases. 

This is a country-ish-themed/styled quilt. I would appreciate any input!!!


----------



## QuiltingLady2 (Jan 3, 2007)

I really don't know how you plan to do this. These are some of the ideas that other quilters have shown me or shared with me.

Find a font on the computer that you would like to use. Blow it up to the size that you would like on your quilt. Mirror image it and print it out on freezer paper. Iron it to your fabric and cut it out. Applique it to your quilt. Or print it out on wonder under 2. Then iron it to your quilt top. Button hole stitch around the design.

Use a white or other style marker to draw the design and embroider it.

Use your embroidery feature on your machine to stitch out the design.

These are a few ideas. Hope it works out well. I'm sure it will. 

QL2


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks. I know HOW to do it - I just need help deciding what to do. I can only think of three words or three phrases - I thought maybe someone here would know of some special words that would be appropriate.


----------



## Humburger (Sep 13, 2007)

Personally, I don't like words on quilts.  Just my own personal opinion...


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Okay - well, thanks anyway! : )


----------



## HoosierArkyTex (Oct 23, 2008)

How about, 'May love fill your home' or 'Love fills a home' 'God's love fills your home'?


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

that's great. "A House Becomes a Home When There's Love Inside?" 

Now - three more!


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

Maybe do a search for some Irish blessings?


----------



## Pa funnyfarm (Jun 22, 2002)

My favorite "home" one in other media is "A house is made of walls and beams, a home is built with love and dreams" Bit wordy to embroider tho I'd guess.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

http://www.emblibrary.com/EL/new.aspx check out the new "Flowers of Faith" embroidery designs.

These are different words in the shape of flower petals, but there are more words that might give you an inspiration.

Angie


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

thanks Angie and Pa Funnyfarm- great quote and my favorite embroidery place!


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Kris in MI said:


> Maybe do a search for some Irish blessings?


Ohhh....there's an idea too! Thanks!


----------



## dragonchick (Oct 10, 2007)

I saw this on a cross stitch in a thrift shop and thought of your request:

Having someone to love is family... Having somewhere to go is home... Having both is a blessing.


Here is a whole bunch more you can look at. maybe you will find some ideas here.
http://www.walltowallstencils.com/custom/ideas.php


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks - DC, great site!


----------

